# Yoshi's Teardrop



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Set this up over at Petey's this evening on some scrap plywood, it's basically 4' X 4' and despite its looks it was pretty fast with XT's. 










One end is 18/15" radius and the other is 6/9" radius corners. 21" of straights connect the big and little ends. Sort of a Twin Ring Motegi layout, great little drifting track because you pick up a lot of speed on the big end and have to brake hard on the little one. 

Don't know if I'll make it a permanent track but it sure was interesting.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Wonder if I can make it with 15's and 12's on the large end.

Looks cool, haven't tried a real small track yet. Will give it a shot.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

jstudrawa said:


> Wonder if I can make it with 15's and 12's on the large end.
> 
> Looks cool, haven't tried a real small track yet. Will give it a shot.


The smaller the big end the shorter the straights. You may lost 6" by going to 15/12's. We just did this with left over track and plywood. It reminds me of a track in the old RatBag PC game called Dirt Track Racing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pete McKay said:


> the old RatBag PC game called Dirt Track Racing.


GREAT GAME! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Cute trackette.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

'doba, then you know the track I'm talking about. I can't find my copy or I'd be installing it and looking for it.


----------

